# Viswaroopam - [of Religion warfare]



## Flash (Jan 24, 2013)

> _A day before the release of Kamal Haasan's magnum opus Viswaroopam the Madras High Court has banned the release the film for two weeks in Tamil Nadu citing 'law and order' reasons. Commissioner of Police issued an order directing the theatre owners not to screen the film to ensure peace in the state.
> 
> The move to ban the release of the film came after allegations made by some Muslim organisations that the film has portrayed their religion in poor light. The film has been facing problems over its release ever since it was first planned to release for Pongal when the theatre owners protested the DTH premiere._



*timesofindia.indiatimes.com/entert...n-Kamals-Viswaroopam/articleshow/18161066.cms

This is not the first movie, to deal with this problem. . .
But . . .


----------



## freshseasons (Jan 24, 2013)

All the controversies make me want more to view the movie.


----------



## asingh (Jan 25, 2013)

What was it, that pissed off the crowds.


----------



## Shah (Jan 25, 2013)

I wish they ban this movie in all regions.


----------



## Skud (Jan 25, 2013)

Yeah, just like they banned M F Hussain (sort of).


----------



## pranav0091 (Jan 25, 2013)

Skud said:


> Yeah, just like they banned M F Hussain (sort of).



Yeah, I see what you did there


----------



## Faun (Jan 25, 2013)

Shah said:


> I wish they ban this movie in all regions.



cool..........


----------



## RCuber (Jan 25, 2013)

Free Publicity !!


----------



## Flash (Jan 25, 2013)

This is not the only film, who did that.
In fact, all the terrorist-based movies are like that.

So, hereafter if you want to make a movie in future, make the terrorists as a bald-and-completely-shaven-men!


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jan 25, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> This is not the only film, who did that.
> In fact, all the terrorist-based movies are like that.
> 
> So, hereafter if you want to make a movie in future, make the terrorists as a bald-and-completely-shaven-men!



or rather put a tilak on his forehead.

if the um... currents trends are to continue


----------



## Flash (Jan 25, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> or rather put a *tilak on his forehead*.



Am afraid, there's already a GROUP out there with what you said.


----------



## tkin (Jan 25, 2013)

Skud said:


> Yeah, just like they banned M F Hussain (sort of).


*motivateurself.files.wordpress.com/2008/05/astronomically-epic-win.jpg


----------



## Shah (Jan 26, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> This is not the only film, who did that.
> In fact, all the terrorist-based movies are like that.



Due to those movies only, today there is a misconception as quoted.


> All Muslims are not terrorist. But All Terrorists are Muslims.



I am happy, atleast now, they decided to protest against such movies portraying Muslims as Terrorists.


----------



## Renny (Jan 26, 2013)

Freedom of speech in "secular" India - MF Hussain can paint a Hindu goddess naked, but Kamal Hasan's movie is banned! And our HM says RSS, BJP, Hindu terrorists..sickening..

And Mr. Shah, 99% of terrorists are ones belonging to the Islamic faith, those numbers cannot be brushed under the carpet.
Generalization is wrong (of the moderates and liberals of the Islamic faith), but outright denial (that most terrorists are Muslims and perpetuate their acts on the basis of religion) is also wrong. Introspection is what is needed.


----------



## Shah (Jan 26, 2013)

Renny said:


> Freedom of speech in "secular" India - MF Hussain can paint a Hindu goddess naked, but Kamal Hasan's movie is banned! And our HM says RSS, BJP, Hindu terrorists..sickening..
> 
> And Mr. Shah, *99% of terrorists are ones belonging to the Islamic faith*, those numbers cannot be brushed under the carpet.
> Generalization is wrong (of the moderates and liberals of the Islamic faith), but outright denial (that most terrorists are Muslims and perpetuate their acts on the basis of religion) is also wrong. Introspection is what is needed.



And I was talking about this only in my previous post. How can you be so sure that 99% of them as Muslims? Can you prove it?

You should read this.


----------



## Renny (Jan 26, 2013)

No where in my previous post have I said all Muslims = terrorists, in fact I have said generalization is wrong. 

Most/Majority terrorist acts - suicide bombings/bombings/beheading etc. are the work of Islamic fundamentalists - justified as Jihad.
Now, look at *THIS*. How many of those attacks were carried out by Jews/Buddhists/Hindus etc., and that's just Jan-June.

And why the protest against the movie? Is it because it shows Americans attacking Qur'an reading Taliban militia? That's what those guys do! They justify everything on the basis of their religion. Why should moderate Muslims get offended about this? Muslims need to stop being over-sensitive and offended by everything.


----------



## Flash (Jan 26, 2013)

One more. 
Few years later, Rajni was assigned to play in movie named "Jaggubhai". They even had the photo-shoots, and released a poster of Rajni with a Gun.
Because of some issues, Rajin left the movie and the story was revamped to star "Sarathkumar" in lead role. 

None SAID ANYTHING for this poster, even though it EXPLICITLY portrayed the terrorist like this.

*www.lazygeek.net/images/jaggubhai2.jpg


----------



## Shah (Jan 26, 2013)

Renny said:


> No where in my previous post have I said all Muslims = terrorists, in fact I have said generalization is wrong.
> 
> Most/Majority terrorist acts - suicide bombings/bombings/beheading etc. are the work of Islamic fundamentalists - justified as Jihad.
> Now, look at *THIS*. How many of those attacks were carried out by Jews/Buddhists/Hindus etc., and that's just Jan-June.
> ...



Over-Sensitive??? Do you know something? Even my close friends call me "Terrorist" sometimes, Just because I am a Muslim. Why should I get humiliated because of some movies which portrays Muslims as Terrorists? Do you know how it feels when someone calls you a Terrorist and mocks your religion?



Renny said:


> No where in my previous post have I said all Muslims = terrorists, in fact I have said generalization is wrong.
> 
> Most/Majority terrorist acts - suicide bombings/bombings/beheading etc. are the work of Islamic fundamentalists - justified as Jihad.
> Now, look at *THIS*. How many of those attacks were carried out by Jews/Buddhists/Hindus etc., and that's just Jan-June.
> ...



Over-Sensitive??? Do you know something? Even my close friends call me "Terrorist" sometimes, Just because I am a Muslim. Why should I get humiliated because of some movies which portrays Muslims as Terrorists? Do you know how it feels when someone calls you a Terrorist and mocks your religion?


----------



## Flash (Jan 26, 2013)

Shah said:


> Over-Sensitive??? Do you know something? Even my close friends call me "Terrorist" sometimes, Just because I am a Muslim. Why should I get humiliated because of some movies which portrays Muslims as Terrorists? Do you know how it feels when someone calls you a Terrorist and mocks your religion?



Now, thats inhuman. Friendship is beyond anything - say caste,religion,gender or even age.
Shame on them! If i were you, i won't say them as "CLOSE" friends.


----------



## Shah (Jan 26, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Now, thats inhuman. Friendship is beyond anything - say caste,religion,gender or even age.
> Shame on them! If i were you, i won't say them as "CLOSE" friends.



Nothing wrong on them. In Movies, They have seen Muslims as Terrorists only. Movies are the root cause for this inhumanity and most other social problems. 

Few decades back, Heroes of the movies will be portrayed as being honest, decent, not smoking and drinking. But, now-a-days, It's upside-down. And youngsters inspire the characters portrayed in movies, and they smoke, drink and misbehave in every possible aspect as shown in movies.


----------



## Skud (Jan 26, 2013)

Thread is about the movie I guess, Locking.


----------

